# Tortoise, fish and kitty—my lil angel babies.



## wemakegreatpets (Jan 31, 2019)

Cat—Cinnamon. We adopted her as an eight year old rescue. Someone gave her up for some unknown reason. She’s a freaking ANGEL. Like, I’ve had some good cats in my life, cinnamon is by far the absolute best. Cuddly, sweet, loves people.

Tort—Delilah, also a rescue. Age unknown. But she’s an adult, and the biggest Russian anyone’s ever seen! she’s my beautiful baby.

Fish—I have a LOT of these, too many to count haha. I got into fish at the age of 10 and just never stopped! I have a 75 gallon tank with angelfish, a few other small cichlids such as Bolivian rams, corydoras, a grumpy bristlenose pleco, etc. They are by far my oldest constant hobby.


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 20, 2019)

OMG!!! ALL your critters are GORGEOUS!!!! 
And those angel fish are STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 21, 2019)

Cinnamon is a beautiful cat!


----------

